# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [lubuntu] Adobe Flash Plugin in Lubuntu

## cutman

Hey all, just got an old Gateway Solo 9300 laptop back in business by installing Lubuntu. It's pretty awesome, especially for a beta release. One thing that I was confused about though was installing the Adobe Flash Plugin. How do I go about doing that? I was trying to watch a youtube video and I clicked the link to download it but it gave me several linux options. Which one is correct?

----------


## 3rdalbum

The correct way to install Adobe Flash Player is to use the repositories. Search for "flash plug-in" in Ubuntu Software Center, and then install it from there.

Or run this command:



```
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```

Pretty much the correct way to install ANYTHING in Ubuntu is through the repositories.

----------


## cutman

That didn't work. It said it couldn't find the plugin.

----------


## niowfi

Run this command to install  flashplugin-installer



```
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
```

----------


## nipunshakya

@OP - goto synaptic package manager and install Lubuntu-restricted-extras if you cant install "flash plug-in" in Ubuntu Software Center. Hope it works....Goodluck

Regards, WinuxUser

----------


## amjjawad

Lubuntu does NOT have Software Center, it has Synaptic as the Graphical Front End.

To install Flash Plugin:



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin -y
```

or



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer -y
```

I have installed the first package and both my Chromium and Firefox (latest versions for both) are working fine.
Not quite sure what are the difference between these two packages.

By the way, this thread is old  :Smile:

----------


## Perfect Storm

> By the way, this thread is old


Agreed.


Thread closed.

----------

